# How to stop chicken breast drying out?



## steve_b21

I normally Oven grill or George Forman them... Eating them immediately they are not too bad, however having them the next morning they have really dried out. What's the best way to cook them so they are not so dry and hard to swallow?


----------



## SwAn1

Don't cook them for so long, or I boil chicken for the dog and they seem moist the next day


----------



## constantbulk

i wrap mine in foil with a few spices and bake them so they cook in there own juices, 99% of the time still moist next day


----------



## Milky

I ( well by " l " l mean the wife ) steam mine and just add a bit of BBQ sauce.


----------



## latblaster

Olive oil.


----------



## George-Bean

SwAn1 said:


> Don't cook them for so long, or I boil chicken for the dog and they seem moist the next day


can I be your dog?


----------



## Dorian Gray

Mate i boil 25-30 at a time and they are real moist. I keep them frozen and that many does me a week and they are nice and moist still.

I used to cook in the over and the pan but boiling is easiest and tastyiest IMO, try it out.

I dice them up tho


----------



## Justin Cider

Marinate in Nando's sauce, dry fry it in a frying pan and put it in the fridge asap... still tasty the next day... I do tend to undercook it a fraction so when it's in the microwave that will heat it up, only bang it in for 2min at highest setting and bob's your uncle who used to touch ya

** I do mine in strips tho


----------



## steve_b21

I was thinking tryin to boil them.... Do you add anything to the water?

I think it's nandos that boils their chicken before they grill it... Any one tried that method?


----------



## QUEST

i cut a chicken breast in to 4 pieces and griddle them lately ,don't over cook them ..


----------



## stevep1941

Wrap in foil mate an oven them! Seems to work fine for me bud


----------



## jstarcarr

I boil mine , normally chuck it in with the rice as its quicker and saves on washing up.


----------



## ampre

Wrap in foil,add half an onion.

Same for cooking chicken in Oven,add whole onion to the cavity stops it drying out.

Never do any other way!


----------



## need2bodybuild

The wok is king!


----------



## Fullhouse

I boil my chicken first, make great stir fry


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

Get those "cook in the bag" jobbies.

Brilliant imo.

http://www.schwartz.co.uk/Whats-Hot/Bag-n-Season.aspx


----------



## Fit4life

steve_b21 said:


> I normally Oven grill or George Forman them... Eating them immediately they are not too bad, however having them the next morning they have really dried out. What's the best way to cook them so they are not so dry and hard to swallow?


Cover in pancetta then place in foil pocket and steam or bake

steam in a steam bag with broccoli

kaza


----------



## SwAn1

George-Bean said:


> can I be your dog?


He has 2 x 250g chicken breasts per day the fat c.unt


----------



## IGotTekkers

Put them in a deep tray and cover with water and cook them in the oven at about 220, check then every 5 or 10 mins and get them out as soon as the middles of the breast are no longer pink, drain them, let them cool, put ten in a Tupperware box in the fridge. Just microwave them when you want some, check every 30 seconds, they will be nice and moist every time, as if you had jut cooked them


----------



## hotchy

Normally I go "cook us some chicken" and its done. Don't know how she does it but its nice lol


----------



## Prince Adam

If they come from frozen supermarket grade then I struggle to cook them nicely, you get what you pay for I guess.

If butcher fresh I find covered in foil in oven at 190'c for 30-35 mins usually does the trick.


----------



## The Guvnor

Heston Blumenthal recommends the Sous Vide method.

In a nutshell one vac packs the food in a bag and cooks it in water to a precise temperature - because air is not involved the food can be cooked perfectly every time and will not dry out.

He said if you cooked a steak on Monday you could re-cook it on Thursday and it would still be perfect because it was not exposed to air.

This does mean buying a vac pack and water machine but it does look like something very worthwhile imo - I am yet to try it btw.

This is not boil in the bag and you cannot just bung the bag into a pot on the hob.


----------



## Akira

Put frozen chicken breasts in pan with abit of water and oven em, they suck the juices up! - make sure its cooked properly though


----------



## L11

Spray them with fry light... Simple but 100% effective.


----------

